# brakes and suspension upgrades



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Am I the only one that likes the way my 4 wheel manual drum brakes, full manual steering and stock suspension drive? I mean to me, that is the feeling of driving a muscle car. If you want air bags, sway bars, 4 wheel 18" disc brakes and all that, go buy a new mustang or a charger. Maybe it's just me, but I don't get it. I understand if it's your car you can do whatever you want to it, but it makes no sense to me. But then again, I don't have a cell phone or drink bottled water or drive with my seat belt on like it's still 1978.
Bye the way, I will never ever like big 20's on a muscle car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Gotta agree with you there, love the way mine handles too. I'll take exit/entrance ramps faster then my newer car without barking a tire, I don't see were they say they handle bad.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

68, you must be my TWIN. I hate the Ghetto Wheels that automotively ignorant, mis-guided pop culture gang bangers have foisted onto society. Even the manufacturers have bit, and they're putting clear tail lamp lenses on new Lexus's. Yech. I've got manual drums on my '65, but someone put in power steering before I bought the car in '82. Found out when I got the PHS that it was a manual car all the way. Have the stock power drums on the '67 ragtop, and they'll stay that way. I've driven these cars for over 30 years now, and have maybe 300,000 miles in stock suspension, drum brake GTO's, and don't plan to change. I like it to be 1965 or 1967 when I get behind the wheel. If I want low wind noise and ABS brakes, I'll drive my "new" car. Yes, disc brakes are safer, but hey, what's safe? No amount of technology can make up for an unsafe driver. The older the car, the more dangerous it is. That's part of the fun, and 100% of the car's personality. That's also why a '69 Z28 Camaro is a lot more fun to drive than a well mannered, anti lock, anti skid, rev-limited, traction-controlled 2010 model. Cars that you actually HAVE TO DRIVE rock!!!


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

HA don't even get me started on cars that park themselves or slow down if you get too close to another car and backup video cameras. If you can't drive, you shouldn't be on the road. How sad would it be if we got to the point where the car drove itself and the driver was a passenger?
I agree with the unsafe driver it doesn't matter what you are in, but I think I would survive in the GTO better than my modern G6 cigarette pack.
To me the driving experience with the stock setup is the soul of the car. Go's like hell, doesn't stop worth a crap = FUN


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with you 100%....but then, I learned to drive in a manual trans, manal brake, manual steering car with no cup holders but plenty of ashtray room!!!! If you tailgated, you crashed. If you went into a corner too fast, you slid or crashed. The driver was accountable for screwing up, not the car. Now we've got 20 year olds going 100 mph 2 feet off of our bumpers while they're putting on make-up or adjusting their piercings....totally insulated from the Driving Experience and Unconnected with their car. YOur statement about "soul of the car" sums it all up. It's WHY I personally love and drive GTO's....real ones that are scary, that is!!!!


----------



## Alaska71 (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, THIS is interesting! I like what I'm reading here, especially about the after market wheels...I will run my 14" rally II's or vintage 15" torq-thrust. Anyway, I have a '71 I just got to Alaska; haven't even driven it yet...bummer. But Spring will get here (someday). In the meantime, I'm doing those things that need to be done to the car....like the original, well-worn suspension parts. The car is canyon copper, black top, 400, auto, numbers match engine and tranny. Even the rally II's are date coded correct for 1971. However, the rear end is not correct. According to PHS, there was no special order axle on this car. What is in the car now is an 'N' case, posi, 3:90, sway bar, with no numbers or letters I can find on the tubes, except for a solitary 'H' about 4" out from the case on the drivers side rear, and the casting numbers on the pumpkin are 9795084, julian date 233. I read something here that indicates the possibility that it is a 1968 ram air rear axle.
Yup, I did find a build sheet on top of the tank; unfortunately somebody goofed on the assembly line..I have a build sheet for a 1971 Bonneville 3-seat wagon. woopie. Know anybody that needs build sheet? Anyhow, after reading just about everything I can find and talking to a few GTO owners, (and many thanks to the folks that post here; a real goldmine of information). I am going to go completely stock on the entire suspension, with the exception of new boxed rear lower control arms with poly, and the addition of a set of braces. For Alaskan roads, even that may be a bit much. And after reading this thread now, I'm on my way to get 3:23' if available, or then 3:36 would be next. This car is just a cruiser...nice car, but just a driver/cruiser. No dragging. Unless of course the jerk with the hemi pickup just won't stop until he gets to look at the taillights ;-). Anyhow, any thoughts or opinions are MUCH appreciated. Thanks, Steve.


----------

